

Why Is Satellite Internet Hot Right Now? - sergeant3
https://medium.com/@pmurphyirl/why-is-satellite-internet-hot-right-now-31b658c76d1c

======
hyp0
Because of the distance involved, it seems satellite phones will always
require a much larger battery than cell-tower phones. The other idea, of cheap
cell-towers to intermediate the satellites, seems much more likely.

Getting billions online would have incredible effects, especially
productivity. It really will be a different world, with different market
structures.

But I'm not so sure about ad-supported internet at such a fundamental level -
reminds me of a Philip K Dick story with ads everywhere (even on toilet
paper).

------
eveningcoffee
Why? Because it is related to Musk and it generates hype.

